# 2 nerites in a 5 gal?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Would it be alright to put 2 nerites in a 5 gallon with a betta (possibly some shrimp in the future), or would that be pushing it? Should I stick with just one? I would be getting one smaller nerite (bumblebee) and one medium one (batiki).


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Stay on top of water testing and changes and it should be fine, but you'll probably have issues feeding them, one hard working nerite is enough for my 10g.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

There is no possible way they will survive. Unless it is heavily planted, than maybe. But a 5 gallon can not grow that much algae needed for the snails. Definitely stick with 1 ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn't have a problem feeding them in addition. I know I will have to even if I have just one. But is two nerites overcrowding things?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not really. But how will you feed them? By making an algae farm?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Snail jello, blanched vegetables


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They will eat algae wafers... but some betta may decide to eat them too haha.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

True I forgot about that one.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I have 2 tiny horned nerites, one mystery snail and a female betta in a 5.5 gallon. The nerites have been there for just over a year. They are doing fine. I leave the lights on for 10-12 hours a day and they always seem to find enough to eat. I "grow" algae on rocks in plastic pans, just to make sure, but they still seem to prefer the diatoms on the glass, etc.

Sometimes I will put a new, algae covered rock in the tank, and put them on top of it, and they will just slime their way right off of it and back onto the glass or somewhere else ... Sometimes they eat some of the snail jello or green beans I put in for the mystery snail, mostly they ignore it.

. I guess they know best. They've grown and look healthy.....so I guess it works just fine!! (PS No live plants ~yet~ in this particular tank, just driftwood, fake plants, and moss balls...)

Oh and the tank has been cycled for many months and has stayed totally stable with weekly water changes.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like you have a nice system going! I'm leaning towards two now. Since I have a lot of plants I don't get much algae at all, but I get that biofild over everything and I have a white mold/fungus starting to grow over my substrate and floaters. Not from overfeeding. Hopefully they'll like that lol. Do they 'skim' the surface like pond snails?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

A good way to farm algae is with the basic water bottle fish trap but shortened to the point the fish can't get in it, as the opening of the bottle is touching the bottom. Hide it behind some plants and open it when you need to feed. ;-)


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

freeflow246 said:


> Sounds like you have a nice system going! I'm leaning towards two now. Since I have a lot of plants I don't get much algae at all, but I get that biofild over everything and I have a white mold/fungus starting to grow over my substrate and floaters. Not from overfeeding. Hopefully they'll like that lol. Do they 'skim' the surface like pond snails?


Skim the surface ? I'm not sure what that means? I don't have any experience with pond snails, sorry. 

They do cover every inch of the tank, including the filter, even the heater. They like to go all around the water's edge on the glass, but fortunately none of mine have ever tried to crawl out....

They seem to love biofilm!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think they are too heavy to do that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the ideas guys!


----------

